# Need for a language professional



## lemon-tree (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi this is my first message on this forum. I am a professional Turkish/English translator and interpreter, a member of the Chartered Institute of Linguists living and working in the UK, mostly within the legal system. I am considering relocating to Turkey's Med or Aegean coast and was wondering from you seasoned ex-pats whether I would be able to make a living there. I know most people make use of translators when they are selling or buying property in Turkey, so would there be much call for a professional educated and working within the UK system. I have lived and worked in other regions of Turkey many years ago but not in this capacity. 

Your views and experience much appreciated.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you'd need to get a licence/permit in Turkey to be a legal translator - and that would be on top of a work permit which can be difficult to obtain especially with qualifications that are not from Turkey. Judging by my (limited) experience the value of translation transactions is low and would probably not give a big income. I guess in boom time there would be a high volume of work but not while most of the world is in recession.
There are Turkish lawyers I have come across who employ a retired Brit working part-time who can help deal with UK clients, but not really working as a lawyer or translator as such.


----------



## lemon-tree (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Alex for this information. I actually hold dual British/Turkish citizenship so a work permit would not be an issue, although I haven't been living and working in Turkey for some years now. Have forgotten a lot about how the system operates.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm no expert by no means but I think you may have issues making a living just doing translations. If it'd be a different language, could be different but English is very widely spoken in Turkey and pretty mature market for English translators. Good luck!


----------

